# se + le + robar



## divina

Hola.

Explícame por favor la diferencia entre las frases siguientes:

Se robaron los regalos de Navidad.

Les robaron los regalos de Navidad.

Se les robaron los regalos de Navidad.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chamyto

divina said:


> Hola.
> 
> Explícame por favor la diferencia entre las frases siguientes:
> 
> Se robaron los regalos de Navidad.-------> _Christmas´presents were stolen ===> *passive voice*_
> 
> Les robaron los regalos de Navidad.------>_ Somebody stole their Christmas´ presents ====>* active voice*_
> 
> Se les robaron los regalos de Navidad.----> It has no sense in this context "se" and "le" at the same time. I think you are  making a mistake, common where I live= "leísmo".
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Twist-ful

Hola,

Si dices que _se robaron los regalos_ se traduce al inglés _The presents were stolen_, por qué no es correcto _Se les robaron los regalos_? Eso no sería algo como _Their presents were stolen? _Como en la frase _A los niños se les robaron los regalos. _Entiendo que a lo mejor no es la forma más normal de explicar la situación, y que se preferiría una frase como _los reglaos de los niños fueron robados, _o _Robaron los regalos a los niños, _pero sería incorrecto?

Gracias


----------



## cisarro

Twist-ful:No sabría darte una explicación gramatical técnica, pero en español sería más correcto (y común) decir: _A los niños se les robó los regalos_.


----------



## flljob

La impersonal sería en tercera singular: se les robó los regalos. (Rarísima, nunca la he oído)


----------



## Pitt

Para mí es correcto:
_A los niños se les robaron los regalos > Se les robaron los regalos.
_se = marca de pasiva refleja
los regalos = sujeto
a los niños / les = complemento indirecto

¿Qué dicen los hispanohablantes?


----------



## flljob

Me parece que nadie la usaría. La tercera de plural implica impersonalidad: _les robaron los regalos a los niños_ es como creo que lo diría todo el mundo.


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_Les robaron los regalos a los niños.
_los regalos = complemento directo
les/a los niños = complemento indirecto


----------



## neal41

Pitt said:


> Para mí es correcto:
> _A los niños se les robaron los regalos > Se les robaron los regalos.
> _se = marca de pasiva refleja
> los regalos = sujeto
> a los niños / les = complemento indirecto



Aquí se encuentra otro hilo que trata un ejemplo semejante "Se me robó la bicicleta"

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1751882

Muchos hispanoparlantes rechazaron el ejemplo, pero según una cita del DPD ofrecida por ampurdan (#14) parece bien formado y correcto.  ¿Hay algo especial acerca del verbo 'robar'?

¿Son aceptables estos ejemplos?

Se me corregió el error. = My error was corrected.
Se le corregió el error. = His error was corrected.
Se me corregieron los errores. = My errors were corrected.
Se le corregieron los errores. = His errors were corrected.
Se les corregieron los errores. = Their errors were corrected.


----------



## lenni22

Creo que la cuestión está en preguntarse cuál es el sentido que se le quiere dar a la frase, y partir de ahí decidir qué estructura usar.
_Se les robaron los regalos_. A mí no me suena feo. Me suena horripilantemente mal. Más allá de los rebusques que se puedan usar para encontrarle sentido a esto, no creo que sea una frase que pronuncie un hablante nativo de español en ningún contexto.

_1) Los regalos fueron robados_. Es lisa y llanamente una voz pasiva. Este lenguaje es más común en los periódicos que en la lengua hablada.
_2) Se robaron los regalos_. Esta es una pasiva con "se". Mucho más habitual que la anterior. Hay muchos hilos que hablan de este tema.
_3) Les robaron los regalos_. Vos activa. Usamos esta frase en dos casos:
Opción A: No sé quién robó los regalos, pero utilizo un sujeto tácito plural para indicar pasividad (semánticamente equivalente a las frases 1 y 2).
Opción B: En la conversación estábamos hablando de un grupo de delincuentes y de un grupo de niños-víctimas referenciados en esta oración, y semánticamente es una voz activa.

Ahora, ¿cuál sería el propósito de decir _A los niños se les robaron los regalos_? Si quiero mostrar pasividad porque desconozco el autor del robo, o lo conozco pero no lo quiero decir, o por la situación que sea, entonces podemos decir _A los niños les robaron los regalos_. Y así se sobreentiende la pasividad. No es necesario agregar "se" en esta frase para querer decir esto.

Ahora si vamos a lo técnicamente correcto, de acuerdo con lo que dicen los libros de gramática, tanto "se les robó los regalos" (construcción impersonal) como "se les robaron los regalos" (pasiva refleja) son correctas. Entre lo técnicamente correcto y el habla natural a veces hay una brecha importante.



> Hoy, según la norma culta mayoritaria, reflejada en escritores de prestigio de todo el ámbito hispánico, se utiliza la construcción impersonal (→ 2.1a) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva un complemento directo de persona determinado —y, por tanto, necesariamente precedido de la preposición a—: «_Allí estaba la campana con que se llamaba a los trabajadores_» (Araya Luna [Chile 1982]); «_Dio las instrucciones para que [...] se buscara a las adoratrices de la Vela Perpetua_» (Sánchez Héroe [Col. 1988]); y se usa la construcción de pasiva refleja (→ 2.1b) cuando el verbo transitivo lleva, en la versión activa de la oración, un complemento directo de cosa, o bien un complemento directo de persona no determinado —no precedido, por tanto, de la preposición a (→ a2, 1.3b)—; esos complementos directos de la versión activa son los sujetos de la pasiva refleja: «_Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan fuerza persuasiva_» (Marafioti Significantes [Arg. 1988]); «_Se buscan jóvenes idealistas_» (Tiempo [Col.] 16.5.92).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## flljob

Me parece que con el verbo robar el pronombre se da la idea de un dativo perfectivo o de interés y no de una marca de pasiva refleja. Creo que es por eso que la oración suena muy extraña.
Lo mismo pasa, creo, con el verbo comer: se les comieron el pastel a los niños.


----------



## neal41

flljob said:


> Me parece que con el verbo robar el pronombre se da la idea de un dativo perfectivo o de interés y no de una marca de pasiva refleja. Creo que es por eso que la oración suena muy extraña.
> Lo mismo pasa, creo, con el verbo comer: se les comieron el pastel a los niños.



"Se robaron los regalos" es una pasiva con 'se' según lenni22.  Me parece normal y ella dice que es la forma más habitual.  Uno pregunta, "¿Por qué no se puede agregar el complemento indirecto 'le' o 'les'?"  Hay verbos, como 'abulir', que inexplicablemente se usan solamente en ciertas formas.  Tal vez 'robar' sea un ejemplo semejante.  Por una razón desconocida no se permite un complemento indirecto con la pasiva refleja.


----------



## IvanJo

neal41 said:


> Aquí se encuentra otro hilo que trata un ejemplo semejante "Se me robó la bicicleta"
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1751882
> 
> Muchos hispanoparlantes rechazaron el ejemplo, pero según una cita del DPD ofrecida por ampurdan (#14) parece bien formado y correcto.  ¿Hay algo especial acerca del verbo 'robar'?
> 
> ¿Son aceptables estos ejemplos?
> 
> Se me corregió el error. = My error was corrected. *Correcto*.
> Se le corregió el error. = His error was corrected. *Correcto*.
> Se me corregieron los errores. = My errors were corrected. *Correcto*.
> Se le corregieron los errores. = His errors were corrected. *Correcto*
> Se les corregieron los errores. = Their errors were corrected.


 *Correcto*


La diferencia entre la oración *A los niños les robaron los regalo* y las oraciones que pones como ejemplo es que en tus oraciones no tienen sujeto implícito.

Puedes decir: A los niños les robaron los regalos.
Puedes decir: Se les robaron los regalos (sin poner a los niños).
Pero no puedes poner: A los niños se les robaron los regalos: si ya pusiste "a los niños" el "se" está de más y es redundante.

Puedes decir: A ellos les corrigieron los errores.
Puedes decir: Se les corrigieron los errores.
Pero no puedes poner: A ellos se les corrigieron los errores.


----------



## neal41

IvanJo said:


> *Correcto*
> 
> 
> 
> Puedes decir: Se les robaron los regalos (sin poner a los niños).



Pero a lenni22 esta oración le suena horripilante mal.  ¿Se trata de una diferencia entre dialectos?


----------



## flljob

A mí me parece que tiene que ver más con la semántica, que con la sintaxis.
Yo sí oigo perfectamente norma A ellos se les corrigieron los errores. 
Se corrigen los errores es ambigua. Puede ser que se trate de un dativo (y creo que esta sería la interpretación más obvia, pues va acompañada del determinante los), o de una pasiva refleja (que habitualmente no lleva determinante: se corrigen errores).

Se les robaron los regalos a los niños, solo haciendo un esfuerzo la puedo interpretar como los regalos les fueron robados a los niños.

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

neal41 said:


> ¿Son aceptables estos ejemplos?
> 
> Se me corr*i*gió el error. = My error was corrected.
> Se le corr*i*gió el error. = His error was corrected.
> Se me corr*i*gieron los errores. = My errors were corrected.
> Se le corr*i*gieron los errores. = His errors were corrected.
> Se les corr*i*gieron los errores. = Their errors were corrected.


No olvides que corregir es irregular.


----------



## neal41

flljob said:


> Se corrigen los errores es ambigua. Puede ser que se trate de un dativo (y creo que esta sería la interpretación más obvia, pues va acompañada del determinante los)



¿Cuál palabra es dativa?  Me parece que "Se corrigen los errores una vez al día" significa "The errors are corrected once a day".  No sabemos quién los corrige o no nos importa.  Hablamos de errores específicos pero no los describimos.  'Se' es la marca de la pasiva refleja.  No entiendo cómo se puede interpretar de otra manera.


----------



## neal41

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> No olvides que corregir es irregular.


 Gracias.


----------



## flljob

El pronombre se puede ser dativo: *Les *corrijo los errores. *Se* los corrijo.

Hay dativos perfectivos: *se *comió el pastel, *se *leyó la novela.
Este se puede confundirse en la oración problema con una pasiva refleja. Me parece que esta es la causa de que nos suene tan mal esa oración: 1. *se les *robaron los regalos a los niños. Nos parecen muy normal decir: 2. *les *robaron los regalos a los niños. El se de 1 puede confundirse (y creo que es por una cuestión de semántica) con un se dativo. Creo que por eso suena tan rara como construcción pasiva.

Saludos


----------



## IvanJo

neal41 said:


> Pero a lenni22 esta oración le suena horripilante mal.  ¿Se trata de una diferencia entre dialectos?



Si, no suena bien, pero gramaticalmente es correcta, al igual que es correcta "Se les corrigieron los errores ". Suena mejor: Les robaron los regalos..


----------



## lenni22

neal41 said:


> "Se robaron los regalos" es una pasiva con 'se' según lenni22.  Me parece normal y ella dice que es la forma más habitual.


Soy hombrecito.


neal41 said:


> Uno pregunta, "¿Por qué no se puede agregar el complemento indirecto 'le' o 'les'?"


Yo creo que se puede, pero que no me suena bien. Y lo que suena bien o suena mal es difícil de reglamentar. 

Con otros verbos se puede usar pasiva refleja + objeto indirecto y suena bien. Como en tu ejemplo "Se le corrigió el error." Imaginemos que soy docente y estoy hablando con los padres de un niño que es alumno en mi escuela. Entonces les quiero decir que le corregí un error al niño muchas veces y sigue cometiendo la misma falta. Entonces para evitar decir "Le corregí el error muchas veces." puedo usar una oración impersonal, y así evitar decir que *yo *le corregí el error.
_Se le corrigió el error muchas veces._
Y no aclaro si fui yo u otro docente, o quién fue el que marcó la falta.
Pero con el verbo robar no le encuentro sentido.


neal41 said:


> Hay verbos, como 'ab*o*lir', que inexplicablemente se usan solamente en ciertas formas.  Tal vez 'robar' sea un ejemplo semejante.  Por una razón desconocida no se permite un complemento indirecto con la pasiva refleja.


_Abolir _es un verbo defectivo. Es un caso muy particular, y no es justamente éste. Pero entiendo lo que quisiste decir.

Otra cosa que olvidé decir en mi posteo inicial, es que la oración:
_2) Se robaron los regalos._
puede ser interpretada de dos formas distintas:
Opción A: Una pasiva refleja, donde desconozco por completo el autor del robo.
Opción B: Una oración activa, en la que la función del pronombre "se" es decir que ellos, ellas, los ladrones, los vecinos... (sea cual fuere el sujeto elidido, pero que fue mencionado anteriormente en el discurso y que ahora estoy referenciando) robaron los regalos "para sí".


----------



## IvanJo

neal41 said:


> Pero a lenni22 esta oración le suena horripilantemente mal.  ¿Se trata de una diferencia entre dialectos?


----------



## flljob

No. Lo que suena horripilantemente mal es que estás juntando un _se _impersonal (que se interpreta como un dativo de interés o un dativo perfectivo) y _les _que es un dativo posesivo. Para evitar esa ambigüedad tendrías que decir: les robaron los regalos a los niños o se robaron los regalos de los niños.


----------



## neal41

flljob said:


> El pronombre se puede ser dativo: *Les *corrijo los errores. *Se* los corrijo.
> 
> 'Se' es dativo en este caso porque reemplaza les en *'les los', pero en el caso de "Se corrigen los errores" no hay dos pronombres de tercera persona.
> 
> Hay dativos perfectivos: *se *comió el pastel, *se *leyó la novela.
> 
> En 26.9 de _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ (Benjamin and Butt):
> 
> Pronominal verbs of consumption, perception, knowledge
> 
> A curious optional function of the pronominal form of these transitive verbs is to emphasize the totality of an act of consuming, perceiving or knowing.  Thus one says  _como pizza _(no quantity specified), but, optionally --though usually -- _*me* comí una pizza_ 'I ate a (whole) pizza.'  The verb must have a direct object which must refer to a specific item or quantity.
> 
> Si es que 'corregir' es uno de estos verbos, puedo entender la posibilidad de que 'se' no indique la pasiva refleja.
> 
> Este se puede confundirse en la oración problema con una pasiva refleja. Me parece que esta es la causa de que nos suene tan mal esa oración: 1. *se les *robaron los regalos a los niños. Nos parecen muy normal decir: 2. *les *robaron los regalos a los niños. El se de 1 puede confundirse (y creo que es por una cuestión de semántica)
> 
> Si es cuestión de semántica, el caso de 'robar' es especial, o sea, 'robar' no se comporta como muchos otros verbos.
> 
> con un se dativo. Creo que por eso suena tan rara como construcción pasiva.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Me parece que nadie la usaría. La tercera de plural implica impersonalidad: _les robaron los regalos a los niños_ es como creo que lo diría todo el mundo.



Concuerdo plenamente contigo.
Yo tampoco utilizaría las otras formas, que me recuerdan a construcciones con otros verbos en que las cosas ocurren solas, sin intervención del sujeto: a los niños se les e_stropearon l_os regalos.


----------



## divina

Y, ¿las reglas serían lo mismo al sustituir robar con cualquier otro verbo? Llevar, quitar, etc.


----------



## neal41

Pinairun said:


> Concuerdo plenamente contigo.
> Yo tampoco utilizaría las otras formas, que me recuerdan a construcciones con otros verbos en que las cosas ocurren solas, sin intervención del sujeto: a los niños se les e_stropearon l_os regalos.



Supongamos que tengo unos patos que viven en una área cercada no muy lejos de la casa.

Mientras estaba de vacaciones, se me envenenaron los patos.

Hay 2 posibilidades: 1) Alguien en determinado momento se acercó a la cerca y tiró cebo envenenado adentro.  Los patos lo comieron y murieron.  2) Los patos escaparon de la cerca, comieron una planta venenosa y murieron.

¿Es la oración con 'se me envenenaron' más aceptable en uno de los 2 casos que en el otro?


----------



## lenni22

neal41 said:


> ¿Es la oración con 'se me envenenaron' más aceptable en uno de los 2 casos que en el otro?


Yo diría que es más aceptable en el caso 2.

Ese "me" puede estar cumpliendo dos funciones distintas:
A) *Dativo posesivo*: simplemente transfiero la característica posesiva del determinante al objeto indirecto, como cuando decimos "_Me lavo los dientes_." en vez de "_Lavo mis dientes_." Entonces lo que quiero decir es que "_Mis patos se envenenaron_."
B) *Dativo de interés *o *dativo ético*: simplemente quiero decir que esto me sucedió a mí, como cuando digo "Se me puso en rojo el semáforo." dramatizando una situación no que me pasó únicamente a mí, pero la siento propia. En este caso podemos interpretar la frase como "_Los patos se envenenaron, y esto me pasó a mí_."

La diferencia entre A y B es sutil en este caso, y el hablante que usa esa frase probablemente usa el "_me_" para referir lo acontecido a su persona, tanto por A como por B, sin importar la etiqueta gramatical que le pongamos.

Ahora, respondiendo tu pregunta, independientemente del uso de "_me_", una frase como "_los patos se envenenaron_" es más afín en el contexto 2 que en el contexto 1 que diste. Por supuesto, es más preciso decir "_Me envenaron los patos_." si sospecho que alguien lo hizo.


----------



## Pinairun

neal41 said:


> Supongamos que tengo unos patos que viven en una área cercada no muy lejos de la casa.
> 
> Mientras estaba de vacaciones, se me envenenaron los patos.
> 
> Hay 2 posibilidades: 1) Alguien en determinado momento se acercó a la cerca y tiró cebo envenenado adentro.  Los patos lo comieron y murieron.  2) Los patos escaparon de la cerca, comieron una planta venenosa y murieron.
> 
> ¿Es la oración con 'se me envenenaron' más aceptable en uno de los 2 casos que en el otro?



Solo en el segundo caso. En el primero, _te los envenenaron_ con muy mala idea.

En realidad, en el segundo caso los patos _se envenenaron _solitos. Si añades el dativo superfluo o de interés "me", muestras tu interés en el hecho y la frase gana en expresividad.


----------



## neal41

Gracias por las aclaraciones.  Creo que ya entiendo mejor esta construcción.  El DPD habla del aspecto sintáctico, pero parece que hay también una limitación semántica, como dice flljob.  La generalización que estoy sacando de esta discusión es que si algún actor (muy posiblemente desconocido) en determinado momento hizo algo, no se usa por lo general la pasiva refleja para expresar el resultado de su acción.

De manera semejante si uno quiere especificar al actor por medio de 'por', va a usar la verdadera pasiva (fueron envenenados) en vez de la pasiva refleja.


----------

